
The Absurd Structure of High School - triplewipeass
https://medium.com/s/story/the-insane-structure-of-high-school-762fea58fe62
======
ordu
_> Students should have two long classes each day for six to eight weeks._

It wouldn't work. All the article seems to focus on "productivity", without
defining what productivity is. What the goal of solving problems in a class?
To solve problem? No, to goal is to learn something. Maybe to learn how to
solve this problem, maybe to learn how to solve problems of this kind, maybe
to learn some new words.

The goal is learning. Learning needs constant efforts applied. Not one time
per month, but two-three times per week, or even every day efforts. It is how
memory works. There is a forgetting curve[1], the forgetting begins when you
learnt some new in a class. You need to rehearse material a few times, to move
it into long-term memory. It is considered the most effective to rehearse
material after three days. Effective in terms of minimizing efforts needed to
move information into long-term memory. You could learn faster if learning
sessions was placed each 2 days or even every day, but it would need more
efforts per bit of long-term memorized information. At least theoretically so
-- there are other factors which have their influence on a process of
memorization.

So we need to have math lessons a few times per week. English lessons a few
times per week. History lessons a few times per week. The most effective
schedule would be 2-3 lessons per subject per week. It can be 1 lesson, but
then we would need to add a homework assignment for student make a rehearsal
of material between lessons, splitting a week by half. I can work great with
highly motivated and conscientous students, but not all of students are highly
motivated and conscientous. Therefore school creates schedule that forces
students into the most effective learning experience. Or at least tries to do
it.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgetting_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgetting_curve)

